# Another visit imminent!



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, the good news is that we've sold our folding camper today, so we're planning another trip over soon to do some more serious research into moving permanently.

I've been sorting papers and emptying drawers, and a few things have gone on ebay, and we're planning on what to bring and what to leave, and hopefully we can make this happen - and hopefully this year! The house sale will be the main sticking point, the way things are going at the moment. We'll see.

Hope to meet up with the tykes again when we visit.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Well, the good news is that we've sold our folding camper today, so we're planning another trip over soon to do some more serious research into moving permanently.
> 
> I've been sorting papers and emptying drawers, and a few things have gone on ebay, and we're planning on what to bring and what to leave, and hopefully we can make this happen - and hopefully this year! The house sale will be the main sticking point, the way things are going at the moment. We'll see.
> 
> Hope to meet up with the tykes again when we visit.


Hi Diane,
Good news about the camper, pity it couldn't have been the house eh? 

I hear from the kids that the weather is dire in Barnsley, don't pack that in your case. 
Let us know when you are over.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Great news Diane, lets hope the house sale starts to move.
Look forward to seeing you again at a Tykes meeting when you're over.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, we have to think about the house next, although we need to do a bit of decorating first.

The weather hasn't been too good, but it appears to be getting a little better. Still had the heating on some days!

We're now booked into an apartment in Peyia and we've booked the flights. I will PM you the details Geraldine, rather than broadcasting on here, and we can make some arrangements for meeting up with everyone. We are going to be there for a full two weeks this time.

Just trying to sort out a hire car. Anyone know of any good ones that are reasonably priced?


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, we use Elephant Rent a Car. Ask for Noni. Always gives decent prices BUT cars always come with a full tank and in a v.good condition.

I am not associated to them at all just passing on my recommendation.

Regards
Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As chairperson ofthe Tykes club Geraldine will have to organise another meeting when she has your dates.

I vote for lunch at the last castle
Dennis seconds that


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Simon - I checked Elephant and they were actually more expensive than a couple of others we found. Anyway, we have now booked it with Argus Car Hire, to pick up and drop off at the airport.

Veronica - we will go along with whatever is suggested. Will get in touch with the chairperson now!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, and I guess it will be a little warmer than it was in January!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Oh, and I guess it will be a little warmer than it was in January!


Yup, don't bother to bring winter woolies this time


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Oh, and I guess it will be a little warmer than it was in January!


Glad to hear you've sold the camper and envy you going to the sun.our's a winter holiday again but not till Jan,better than a smack in the mouth though . Jeff 64 on Mon 1 year to go,someone already interested in the house but theyhave 1 to sell so told her it's a year away yet so plenty of time,want the mortgage off.Had a lovely afternoon when we met,will e mail you about your hols.lane:lane:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

wracgirl said:


> Glad to hear you've sold the camper and envy you going to the sun.our's a winter holiday again but not till Jan,better than a smack in the mouth though . Jeff 64 on Mon 1 year to go,someone already interested in the house but theyhave 1 to sell so told her it's a year away yet so plenty of time,want the mortgage off.Had a lovely afternoon when we met,will e mail you about your hols.lane:lane:


Hi Sandra,

I was going to email you with the news, it all happened rather quickly from selling the camper on Sunday!

It's good that you've got someone interested in the house - perhaps if they do sell it would be worth you taking rented accommodation for a while.

Enjoyed our chat - will be in touch soon.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Hi Sandra,
> 
> I was going to email you with the news, it all happened rather quickly from selling the camper on Sunday!
> 
> ...


The Tykes Meet up is in the Moufflon.:clap2:


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> The Tykes Meet up is in the Moufflon.:clap2:


OK, thanks.

Can anyone point me to the whereabouts of the KFC on TotK Road? We have to meet the chap there who will guide us to the apartment. Where is it in relation to Tea for Two? I can remember seeing the Macdonalds.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> Can anyone point me to the whereabouts of the KFC on TotK Road? We have to meet the chap there who will guide us to the apartment. Where is it in relation to Tea for Two? I can remember seeing the Macdonalds.


If I remember rightly is it a little bit further along TOK towards Coral Bay more or less opposite O'neils irish bar. 
O'neils in the right and KFC is on the left.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Veronica. I thought it was somewhere in that vicinity. I'm sure it has a big sign anyway.


----------

